# GraphicConverter



## Rolant (5 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer pas a pas comment faire un  diaporama avec graphicConverter (c'est le seul logiciel qui garde la qualité de mes images).
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

As tu regardé dans la doc de GC (GC / menu Aide : Ouvrir le manuel de référence v3, les diaporamas sont décrits pages 260 et suivantes).

Moi j'utilise Fotomagico pour mes diaporama sans perte de qualité


----------



## demougin (5 Juillet 2012)

de mémoire tu mets tes photos dans un dossier et tu déclenches la fonction diaporama sur ce dossier


----------

